# Indian python



## Jeremy Kriske (Apr 27, 2007)

Here's one you probably don't see too often. It's an Indian python, similar to a Burmese. Enjoy!


----------



## yommy (Apr 27, 2007)

wow


----------



## Troy 1000 (Apr 27, 2007)

Oh very nice


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Apr 27, 2007)

do you have any pics of the Jaguar?


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 27, 2007)

gorgeous pattern!!


----------



## gold&black... (Apr 27, 2007)

very nice snake............ How big does it get??


----------



## Jeremy Kriske (Apr 28, 2007)

They get to an average size of 14-18 feet. Some get bigger. 

Gearjammer,
Do you mean the Jaguar carpets? I don't have any, but here's a link to the founder's website. It's under construction though. 
http://www.jaguarpython.com/

Thanks guys!


----------



## gold&black... (Apr 28, 2007)

HI GJ, have u tried breeding this snake??? If u have how easy or difficult is it keep them in captivity... Do u know of any care sheets online for these snakes????


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 28, 2007)

gold&black... said:


> HI GJ, have u tried breeding this snake??? If u have how easy or difficult is it keep them in captivity... Do u know of any care sheets online for these snakes????



Why would you want a care sheet for a snake that is not native to our county??


----------



## IsK67 (Apr 28, 2007)

craig.a.c said:


> Why would you want a care sheet for a snake that is not native to our county??



He can dream can't he?


IsK


----------



## gold&black... (Apr 28, 2007)

Hahaha, good one guys.... In a few years I'll b living in India and will definitely get this snake and the Indian sand boa....


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 28, 2007)

gold&black... said:


> Hahaha, good one guys.... In a few years I'll b living in India and will definitely get this snake and the Indian sand boa....



That would explain why your after a care sheet then.


----------



## gold&black... (Apr 28, 2007)

it sure does:lol::lol::lol:.... I must add, haven't seen many Indian pythons but have seen heaps of picks and this particular one has a good colour on it....... Most of the snakes I'v seen are much darker and this one almost look's like a hypo.... Love u'r snake and hope to find one like this.....


----------



## Jeremy Kriske (May 1, 2007)

gold&black...,
I have not tried breeding them as this guy is only a year old and not nearly big enough. I will be in a couple years though. I don't know of any care sheets on them. They are still fairly rare over here. They are an endanged species and we are not allowed to ship accross state lines without a permit. I am curently applying for this permit so hopefully they will become more popular. They are quite easy to care for, just like a burm. 

Thanks you very much, and best of luck in India!!! I'm jealous!


----------



## Jeremy Kriske (May 1, 2007)

gold&black...,
I have not tried to breed him yet, as he's only a year old and still too small. I don't know of any care sheets on them. They are still a rare species here. They are endangered and we are not allowed to ship them accross state lines with out a permit. I'm curently applying for this permit so hopefully they will become more common. They are very easy to care for though. 

Thank you very much, and best of luck in India!!! I'm jealous!


----------



## OzRocks (May 1, 2007)

what a stunner!!!! I cant wait to go herpin around the world when theres animals like that around!!!


----------



## olivehydra (May 3, 2007)

Nice snakey. I cant quite see from the close up shot but it looks to have subocular scale above it's supralabials which would make it a burm? Just interested not picking.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 3, 2007)

The indian python from the south is the slightly smaller sub species of the burmese from the north, Im not sure how you tell the two apart but no doubt someone does.
beautiful snake by the way, but i think olivehydra might be right.


----------



## gold&black... (May 3, 2007)

mate, let me b the first to explore now that there is no authenticated care sheet, let me try to b the first:lol::lol::lol::lol: hahaha just kidding........... don't really care if it looks like a berm cos one would find both berm's and retic's in India and your's is an exceptional snake....... If Indian, like I said hope to find one when I get there......... I's beautiful......... cant stop thinking of it.......hope I get to sleep in peace tonight..............


----------



## gold&black... (May 3, 2007)

By the way, the Sri Lankhan rock python has been proven to b the same as the one found in the north......


----------



## gold&black... (May 3, 2007)

There is no documented difference between the both....... Also the diff in the size could b because of the prey they feed on............. There seem's to b no visible difference between the snakes otherwise..... Even the scales on them........


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 3, 2007)

<P>


> </P>
> <P>The Indian and Burmese pythons appear very similar but with a little experience it is possible to tell them apart. The Indian python has a pale cream-grey ground colour while the Burmese is a more yellow-light brown. The dark lance-shaped marking on the top of the head is also more apparent in the Burmese than in the Indian but these colouration details can be variable and unreliable, especially in a wide-ranging species like the Asiatic rock python. However, there is one very good character that can be checked. The enlarged scales along the upper lips are known as ‘supralabials’ and the 6th and 7th supralabials are positioned directly under the eye. In the Indian rock python the 7th supralabial is actually in contact with the eye but in the Burmese rock python one or two small scales beneath the eye, known as ‘suboculars’, prevent contact of the supralabial with the eye</P>
> <P>


</P>
<P>From the Mark oshea website</P> http://www.markoshea.tv/series3/series03-02a.html


----------



## gold&black... (May 3, 2007)

hummmmm that is an interesting argument............ but can't question the big man's word....... Must add that even he mention's that it's just one ( not guaranteed ) way of differentiating the two........


----------



## gold&black... (May 3, 2007)

stupid me...........


----------



## gold&black... (May 3, 2007)

correct me if I'm wrong............


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 3, 2007)

Lol, ok ,Mick documents the differences between the two pretty plainly.


----------



## gold&black... (May 4, 2007)

sorry abt that...........


----------



## Jeremy Kriske (May 4, 2007)

Interesting. I'll have to look at him. Wouldn't put too much stock into it though. 

Here's some pics of a burm to show the difference.


----------



## Jeremy Kriske (May 4, 2007)

Here's a bigger pic of the head. O'Shea seems to be correct. My burm in the previous post has much more pronounced subocular scale than my Indian. It's still pretty hard to see with the pattern being right there. I'll try to get a clearer pic sometime.


----------



## olivehydra (May 4, 2007)

still looks like a burm to me, but I think the presence of subocular scalation can vary even amongst womas, so perhaps it is the case with Indians too. I dont know where you are, but I have noticed unusual scale patterns in other U.S. pics posted here (assuming you are from the U.S.?). Maybe it's an integrade from East India?  Either way I'd be happy to own it


----------



## WombleHerp (May 4, 2007)

omy gosh! that is one hell of a snake. if i were to go exotics i would definately go an indian python! i can c the difference between the indian and the burmese. both very beautiful indeed


----------

